# RecipeDB - Citra Cube Hopped Ale



## bignath (2/11/12)

Citra Cube Hopped Ale  Ale - American Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes *Crystal is actually CITRAMashed at 65 for 60mins.Originally intended on 21lt @ 70%, but ended up with 24.25lt @ 74%.FG was 1.008 giving me an ABV of 4.3%Worked on a 15min boil addition in Beersmith giving me 41.3 IBU   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      3.825 kg BB Pale Malt    0.21 kg Weyermann Carapils(Carafoam)    0.21 kg Weyermann Munich I       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      50 g Crystal (Pellet, 3.5AA%, 0mins)       Yeast     11.5 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     0.5 tablet Whirfloc         24L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.042 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 0 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 4.02%   Colour 6 EBC   Batch Size 24L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (2/11/12)

so it's a cubed version of a 10 apa. A presenter bought up a good point at ANHC, if you cube hop best to use it the next day, let me know how you go interesting idea


----------



## bignath (2/11/12)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> so it's a cubed version of a 10 apa. A presenter bought up a good point at ANHC, if you cube hop best to use it the next day, let me know how you go interesting idea



Yep.

Brewed it a few weeks ago. The keg lasted the weekend just gone. Was bloody delicious.

Was me, Old Farts Brauhaus, and my brother drinking it. Gone in two days.

Very "citra" (fruity), great bitterness, but amazingly sessionable.

Is going to be my house beer from now on.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (2/11/12)

Big Nath said:


> Yep.
> 
> Brewed it a few weeks ago. The keg lasted the weekend just gone. Was bloody delicious.
> 
> ...



How did you work out your bitterness, just the old 20 minute rule as rough a guide?


----------



## bignath (2/11/12)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> How did you work out your bitterness, just the old 20 minute rule as rough a guide?



Yep, threw it in beersmith at boil 15mins. Comes out at 41IBU.


EDIT:
Have just put this info into the actual recipe.


----------



## Phoney (2/11/12)

How would you add the hops in if you're a chiller?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/11/12)

:icon_drool2:


----------



## bignath (2/11/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> How would you add the hops in if you're a chiller?






Big Nath said:


> ...threw it in beersmith at boil 15mins. Comes out at 41IBU.







Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> :icon_drool2:



yep.


----------



## keifer33 (2/11/12)

My Citra APA that I brew (did very well in the state comps the year before last I must add) uses virtually the same recipe but subs around half the base malt for Marris Otter and the Carapils for Carahell. same IBU but around 1046. Very balanced and always a winner so this recipe would fall very well in to WIN!


----------



## bignath (2/11/12)

keifer33 said:


> My Citra APA that I brew (did very well in the state comps the year before last I must add) uses virtually the same recipe but subs around half the base malt for Marris Otter and the Carapils for Carahell. same IBU but around 1046. Very balanced and always a winner so this recipe would fall very well in to WIN!




hmmmmm, never entered a comp.

maybe one day i will, just happy to drink a nice hoppy ale!


----------



## keifer33 (3/11/12)

:beer: Here Here to a good Hoppy Ale!


----------



## super_simian (3/11/12)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> so it's a cubed version of a 10 apa. A presenter bought up a good point at ANHC, if you cube hop best to use it the next day, let me know how you go interesting idea


Care to elaborate?


----------

